# Travel HELP!



## kalie2010 (Jul 26, 2012)

I am currently stationed in South Korea at Kunsan Afb and have recently taken in two male hedgehogs from one of the stores here. They both seem to be doing fine. Frank was mr. Loveable since the second we picked him up and now just cuddles with you no matter what. Harley was pretty skiddish and scared at first but seems to be doing better each day. Getting him out of his cage takes a little time but he loves to cuddle once he is out. But my question is this.... Does anybody know a way to ship the little guys back to the United States once i leave this base in April? any suggestions or ideas would help!


----------



## njdepietro (Jul 21, 2012)

well if you are flying, some airlines allow you to have them as a carry on but they must be stowed away while in flight. you can always call and ask which airlines allow this.


----------



## kcgirl62 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ou probably need to have papers to ship them and try and find a good shipping service to ship from. If they're traveling with you make sure they have cat carriers, something to warm them up and water and food. Hopefully they can stay with you but i'm not sure the rules on that.


----------



## kalie2010 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have been researching and going thru every website i can about shipping them back to the US and flying them back with me but i have yet to find a website that gives me straight information about it. i just need either a way to ship them back or fly them back with me for cheap but i can honestly say im not having good luck with any of it. I still have a while to keep looking because i dont leave until April but it would be nice to know in advance so i could start planning.....


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I suggest you directly contact US customs to find out what regulations are in place. It may or may not actually be possible to bring them in, given the country you're coming from. (Customs is more cautious about some areas of the world than others.) Once you find out for sure, including whatever extras you may need (most likely vet forms), find an airline that will allow them as carry-on. Taking them with you that way will be much cheaper than shipping them separately, but you'll still have to pay. I have no idea what the international rate for it would be, but for domestic flights it's something like $100-150. Airlines have restrictions on what animals they'll allow in the plane, but some are fine with small animals. So whatever airline you book for coming back to the US, make sure it's okay with small animals. You'll need an airline approved hard-sided carrier, and look up whatever other specifics that airline requires.


----------

